

Palantir, the War on Terror's Secret Weapon - EwanToo
http://www.businessweek.com/printer/magazine/palantir-the-vanguard-of-cyberterror-security-11222011.html

======
tryitnow
For those unfamiliar with Palantir:

"Palantir technology essentially solves the Sept. 11 intelligence problem. The
Digital Revolution dumped oceans of data on the law enforcement establishment
but provided feeble ways to make sense of it. In the months leading up to the
2001 attacks, the government had all the necessary clues to stop the al Qaeda
perpetrators"

As a civil libertarian I would be deeply concerned about this company, but the
fact that Peter Thiel is supporting really boosts my confidence. For those who
don't know, Thiel is a staunch, principled libertarian. His philanthropy even
includes an effort to establish new, freer countries (see Seasteading
Institute).

------
spiffistan
For a defence contractor with a mad scientist at the head, they have the
coolest name.

